# Anyone have the rules for surge pricing?



## Woodstockaz (May 5, 2019)

I've found it impossible to find info about how the surge pricing technically works. Mainly how signing off or on and acceptance rate effect payment of surge pricing. Is there a resource somewhere with real information?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

That's an excellent question...!

Mind if I sit and watch for this info...?

I won't be any bother...

carry on please...

This should be good...8>)

Rakos


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rakos said:


> That's an excellent question...!
> 
> Mind if I sit and watch for this info...?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry buddy but I'm gonna have to bet against you on this one....



Woodstockaz said:


> I've found it impossible to find info about how the surge pricing technically works. Mainly how signing off or on and acceptance rate effect payment of surge pricing. Is there a resource somewhere with real information?


If there's a $ on your ping you get it. If you drive through red and dont get a ping it sticks on you. If you drive out and dont accept the next ping or go offline the money is gone...


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I still have multiplier surge here and when it's gone I'm gone. I get rides into Connecticut once in awhile but when I do I use DF to get the hell out. Don't drive unless it's worth it, let the suckers take those rides. Most drivers have no clue and are driving for gas money.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> I still have multiplier surge here and when it's gone I'm gone. I get rides into Connecticut once in awhile but when I do I use DF to get the hell out. Don't drive unless it's worth it, let the suckers take those rides. Most drivers have no clue and are driving for gas money.


I have a clue and I drive mostly for gas money.

Different markets, different drivers, different needs.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

these are the rulez: if you get a ping from within the cloud with a dollar attached to it, then it works the same as the multiplier.

If you have "$X.XX on your next ride" and accept a ride from outside the cloud, then the ride will have no multiplier, only your flat bonus for sitting inside the cloud.

If you have an existing $ bonus sitting on your screen, you won't be able to tell if the ride they are offering is surge rates or basic. This is how they can get away with charging pax 400% and you get basic rates. Their offer to you was "hey drive this guy for basic rates+sticky unrelated 1hour old surge"

If you have no sticky bonus on your "next ride" and a ping comes up with +5$, then the multiplier will apply to this particular ride.

here is an example:









It looks like they will honor multiplier if you do not have sticky. If you have sticky, then no multiplier will be honored, you just get sticky.










During that time, it looked like 2x surge. 









The normal price for that ride is 12-15$









And it looks like they paid double. So everything checks out.

So if it's surging and they offer you rides for base fare, just keep declining until they offer you a ride with base fare + a dollar amount attached to it. You need to have no stickies in order to see the request correctly.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Woodstockaz said:


> I've found it impossible to find info about how the surge pricing technically works. Mainly how signing off or on and acceptance rate effect payment of surge pricing. Is there a resource somewhere with real information?


Once you have the "sticky"surge amount it will ne applied to your next ride. If you log out or do not accept the next request, you lose it.


----------

